# why doesn't dish supply hdmi cables with its hd receiver?



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

I ordered some m-m hdmi cables from monoprice.com, but why in the world doesn't dish supply an HDMI cable with its HD receiver ? In the past, all my dish receivers came with at least two cable types, and since I have had a lot of dish receivers over the years, I have a stockpile of the old style cables. Given I expected at least one with the new receiver, it never occurred to me to purchase additional cables and add a new item to my cable warehouse. (And for some inexplicable reason, one didn't come with the HD TV though the sales person said it had all the needed cables, and though it has three HDMI inputs). Given monoprice is selling them for six bucks, how expensive could it be for dish to include one? A receiver requires a cable to the TV, it is not as if it is an "option".

And while it is an added expense for dish, they also delivered two empty receiver boxes via UPS to me. I explained to the CSR when I ordered the HD receiver that I had purchased, not leased, my old receivers and I didn't want to sell them back to dish for $10, but she said they had to send me the boxes anyway. They arrived yesterday. So I have two expensively delivered boxes, and until I get my cables, a Dish HD receiver and HD programming hooked up to an HD TV via RCA cables. Why does Dish want my old receivers so bad they'll send me two empty boxes for them (and I only bought one HD receiver!) on the off chance I'll give up a receiver, via UPS, (which had to have cost at least six dollars in itself) and not supply a needed cable?

Just one more of the frustrations entailed in upgrading to HD.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Same reason they didn't provide DVI cables with the last generation of receivers - cost.

Didn't they at least provide component (YPrPb) cables? That would get you going in HD until your HDMI cable arrives.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

The tech did hook up component cables and he said he couldn't see the video with them. He thought the component cables were bad. I am hoping it is not an issue with the 622, and all will be well when I get the hdmi cables


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

My HD tv's do not have HDMI inputs, what use would they be to me? My 921 did not come with a dvi cable, but the tv with dvi input did (and I purchased it from Dish).


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

sansha said:


> The tech did hook up component cables and he said he couldn't see the video with them. He thought the component cables were bad. I am hoping it is not an issue with the 622, and all will be well when I get the hdmi cables


He probably didn't know how to select the right video input for your TV. And be careful with hooking up your HDMI cable to the 622. The HDMI socket on the box is notoriously fragile. Any downward force on that cable will lift the connector off the motherboard, and kill your HDMI. You really do want to have component available, as a fallback at least.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

sansha said:


> I ordered some m-m hdmi cables from monoprice.com, but why in the world doesn't dish supply an HDMI cable with its HD receiver ?


The installers here in North La. that hooked up our two 622s supplied the HDMI cables. They had component as well and gave us the choice.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I received both component and HDMI to DVI and a DVI to HDMI adapter cable with each of my 942s and 1 of my 622s from the installers


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Getting a cable is really in the purview of the installer. When I had my 622 and dish installed, the installer asked me if I needed an hdmi cable. I didn't at the time because my old TV was component only, but I said yes anyway. He gave me the hdmi cable with the dvi adapter. Good thing - my TV died two months later so now the hdmi is put to good use!

Moral of the story? Ask your installer - they often carry the hdmi cables in the truck.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

He didn't have one. Here in Baltimore the installers never have any equipment. I had a sw21 fail once, and Dish sent out the installer to fix it, and he didn't have a switch on the truck. I had to have one sent from dish, and wait for another installer. When the installer came to put in 61.5 on monday, he told me he didn't have a dish on the truck. And on and on. 

If the 622 has an HDMI output, it ought to come with a cable for the output in the box, or the installer should have the cables separately. If I am leasing a 622 box, and signing a committment for 18 months of HD programming, I do think it is ridiculous that I don't get a HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV, that I have to buy that separately.

I'm sure it is difficult for dish, having to deal with so many installers, some good, some terrible. But it is worse for the customers when we have to deal with the bad ones.
Pat


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

sansha said:


> He didn't have one. Here in Baltimore the installers never have any equipment. I had a sw21 fail once, and Dish sent out the installer to fix it, and he didn't have a switch on the truck. I had to have one sent from dish, and wait for another installer. When the installer came to put in 61.5 on monday, he told me he didn't have a dish on the truck. And on and on.
> 
> If the 622 has an HDMI output, it ought to come with a cable for the output in the box, or the installer should have the cables separately. If I am leasing a 622 box, and signing a committment for 18 months of HD programming, I do think it is ridiculous that I don't get a HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV, that I have to buy that separately.
> 
> ...


If it doesn't come in the box, I agree the installers should have them and use the best possible connection when they "install" your setup.

But for reference, my equipment from Sony (PS3 and camcorder - both of which have HDMI out) also didn't come with those cables. I know they are trying to keep the cost down, but it seems kind of nickle and diming you. And the average customer doesn't know HDMI from his butt, so won't know and will hook it up with composite and think he is watching digital HD.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> If it doesn't come in the box, I agree the installers should have them and use the best possible connection when they "install" your setup.
> 
> But for reference, my equipment from Sony (PS3 and camcorder - both of which have HDMI out) also didn't come with those cables. I know they are trying to keep the cost down, but it seems kind of nickle and diming you. And the average customer doesn't know HDMI from his butt, so won't know and will hook it up with composite and think he is watching digital HD.


the reason that the PS3 and camcorder does not coming with the HDMI cable---is so that the dealer can sell you an add which makes more money. So you folks know their is very little markup on the hardware sold at your local retailer---He has to make his profit from some other source and that is usually done by selling the warrenty and add ons like the HDMI Cable.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

when I got mine last September the installers gave me HDMI and DVI free of chargem they were actual Dish installers


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My local installer offered to upgrade me to an HDMI cable once he got some in stock, at no charge to me of course... but my TV does not have HDMI or even DVI. I completely understand why these receivers "only" come with component... but agree it would be nice if all installs optionally swapped out for HDMI for those folks who have it and want to use it.


----------



## tywahn (Apr 2, 2007)

Well crap. I feel sheepish! I got BENT by my installer. He charged me $50 for a HDMI cable ... then acted like he was doing me a favor by leaving the component cables.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Dish has never provided HDMI cables in the boxes. They used to ship them with component video but now only supply composite (yellow, red and white) cables in the boxes with all receivers. They do not include coax anymore with the standard def receivers just composite. If an installer supplies a HDMI cable you should say thanks if it is free. Most places charge for them because Dish does not reimburse them for the cost.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Safe to say all HDTVs have component inputs. Not all have DVI, nor do they all have HDMI. If Dish were to supply ones that you can't physically lose, that's a waste of money. In the end, we all pay for that waste.

I say they supply component only. That will get you an HD picture, which is what people are paying for.


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

Why can't they just supply what you ask for?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Hall said:


> Safe to say all HDTVs have component inputs. Not all have DVI, nor do they all have HDMI. If Dish were to supply ones that you can't physically lose, that's a waste of money. In the end, we all pay for that waste.
> 
> I say they supply component only. That will get you an HD picture, which is what people are paying for.


I would say supplying composite video for HD is a huge waste. I know that you can make composite work like component but then you still need another set for the audio or an optical cable (which does not come in the box).


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

My 622 and 411 both came with S-Video and Component cables ... and a set of composite cables.

Same as printer manufacturers, no cables either USB or Parallel in the box. Go and buy them in advance.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

CoriBright said:


> My 622 and 411 both came with S-Video and Component cables ... and a set of composite cables.
> 
> Same as printer manufacturers, no cables either USB or Parallel in the box. Go and buy them in advance.


They used to be in the box but for the last three months none of the receivers have had component cables with the HD receivers. The SD receivers have not had coax. cables in the box.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Artwood said:


> Why can't they just supply what you ask for?


You mean a brand new 65 inch HDTV and a six-pack of beers? :lol:


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

I asked for an HDMI cable and told them I didn't mind paying more for it and they still didn'tm supply it!

What's so hard about that?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Artwood said:


> I asked for an HDMI cable and told them I didn't mind paying more for it and they still didn'tm supply it!
> 
> What's so hard about that?


They just haven't customized their product line to that level of granularity. Sorry, my previous post wasn't meant to be a personal knock on you BTW.


----------



## wolfs_darkshadow (Jan 22, 2007)

sansha said:


> Why does Dish want my old receivers so bad they'll send me two empty boxes for them (and I only bought one HD receiver!) on the off chance I'll give up a receiver, via UPS, (which had to have cost at least six dollars in itself) and not supply a needed cable?


The HDMI cable is not a needed cable you received the components and that is all that is required for you to see HD, feel lucky you even got those....


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfs_darkshadow said:


> The HDMI cable is not a needed cable you received the components and that is all that is required for you to see HD, feel lucky you even got those....


Actually wolfs_darkshadow, I didn't receive a component cable. All I got was a composite (RCA) cable. The installer tried to hook up component, and it didn't work, and I don't know what was wrong as I didn't grab it out of his hand to try to hook up myself.

However today I got my HDMI cable from monoprice, and though I had a lot of trepidition hooking it up to the 622 due to previous warnings on this board as to how fragile that connection could be on the 622 (one reason I think Dish SHOULD supply the cable, if it is so easy to break the 622's HDMI connector off its motherboard) I did hook up the HDMI between the 622 and the TV without incident.

Really, if I can buy the cable for 3-6$ from monoprice, how expensive would it be for dish to supply whatever cable a client requires. We are purchasing the HD package, with the 622 and an 18 month committment for the programming -- what's a 3$ cable? Especially given their box supposedly has a fragile HDMI connector? And given they sent me two empty boxes via UPS (apparently to return receivers, which I don't need to return), which had to cost a lot more than the monoprice cable.

I'm not saying they should put all these cables in every box. But it would make sense if the installer had whatever you needed and supplied it, so that when he left, you had your HD receiver truely "installed".

At the very least, TELL the client when they order the programming that they need to purchase cables and what cables they supply, so that they have the right one by the time the installer comes to put in the dish/receiver.

Honestly though, I can't really tell much if any difference between the HDMI cable and the previous composite (red yellow white)cables, even with the 42" 1080p tv. But I guess there is one.

Anyway, next issue to wrestle with, to buy or not to buy a high def DVD player, and what format. Or just go with an upconverting DVD player for a lot less. Though as the tv says it upconverts SD signals I wonder if it is pointless to get an upconverting DVD player. (At least I bought a couple spare HDMI cables, just in case!)


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

The issue with the HDMI connector breaking isn't from simply connecting once, it's from the weight of the cable hanging down and "bending" the connection. Over time it gives out...


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

sansha said:


> ...
> Honestly though, I can't really tell much if any difference between the HDMI cable and the previous composite (red yellow white)cables, even with the 42" 1080p tv. But I guess there is one.
> ...


Hmmm. The component cables have a bigger diameter than the Red, White and Yellow RCA cables, and are generally color-coded as Red, Green and Blue.

Just to be sure you're really looking at the HD feed, you might pull off all the cables except the HDMI cable from the TV.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

Re the weight of the cable, that's good to know (though someone did tell me it is very easy to snap the HDMI connecter off the 622 motherboard if you put the slightest downward pressure on it when installing it). I checked the cable again, and fortunately I bought a short enough one that there is no appreciable excess drag on the cable on the connector to the 622.

Re the composite vs component, that was a mistype on my part. I have no component cables. I have one Red Yellow White that hooks my home theater/dVD player into the TV's first of two AV ports , and one HDMI that hooks the 622 into the TV's first of three HDMI ports. The TV lets you choose what input you want of the connected ones and of the many available it only shows the first HDMI and first AV as "live", so I'm pretty confident on the fact that I'm seeing the HDMI input. I think perhaps the reason why I haven't noticed much difference is the tv supposedly upgrades all signals to near high def, so perhaps it was upgrading the 622's previous signal in spite of being delivered by the red yellow white cable. 

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

At the risk of beating a dead horse to death :beatdeadhorse:, you might also check the menu to be sure that the 622 is set for 1080i or 720p resolution, and not 480i (the default).


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

aargh!!! The installer had left it on the default. I changed it to 1080i.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have an up converting DVD player and think it's great. The picture is much better than a regular DVD but not as good as HD or BluRay. However, it was only $89 and I don't have to buy new DVDs.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

:lol: The "component" cables that came with my 622 were actually 2 sets of RCA style composite cables and the installer cut off the un-used 6th connector on each end.

It works just fine...the installer also gave me at no charge an hdmi cable since I had so many HD upgrade problems---but I don't use that input. I find the screen keeps reverting back to a 4:3 aspect even though it's a widescreen 16:9. I chalk it up however to an Insignia problem....


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I have an up converting DVD player and think it's great. The picture is much better than a regular DVD but not as good as HD or BluRay. However, it was only $89 and I don't have to buy new DVDs.


As someone who like (and bought) a betamax player rather than VHS, I decided to bow out of the HD DVD wars for now. Instead, I bought an LG upconverting dvd player for 95$, which gives me 1080p conversion to my 1080p lg tv via an HDMI connection. I looked at both the HD and blu-ray dvd players, but I think I'll wait a year or so, until one or the other wins, or the prices on both, or on the combo models come down. I'm just not enough of a TV head to drop about 1000$+ on an LG combo model. Or on buying both the blu ray and HD models since movies are released on one or the other but not necessarily both. And then of course buying the more expensive dvds. I suppose though, if you are a big tv head, one could buy the players and rent the hd/blu ray dvds, avoiding purchasing whatever format does not last out the competition. Big difference between the 1080p upconverting dvd player for 95$ and the LG combo HD/blu-ray player for about 1150$


----------



## wolfs_darkshadow (Jan 22, 2007)

Sansha sorry I misuderstood and thought you did receive the Components with your receiver. I am glad everything is working for you now though....


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

In reply to the original poster.

Why doesn't the TV mfg. supply cables when you buy that $2000 HDTV???

Why did I have to buy a printer cable way back when I bought my first printer??

When we install we don't give the cables away, but $20 or $25 isn't bad.

fred


----------

